# Applying back disc brakes



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

I have GA16 Sunny and I want to put disc brakes at the back. What I want to know is what car I can get them second hand off of? Will the front disc parts be able to convert to the back or do I have to get the back disc parts?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow, a mod should have moved this post to somewhere else. Anyways, the brakes you want for the back are knows as AD7HA's. You need the rear spindle, caliper and rotors. Chances are you're likely to get the trailing arms as well since they're a bitch to remove from the spindle. If your front brakes are the standard GA16DE fronts, known as the CL18VD and you want to upgrade those, your best bet is to get the AD22VF's. The biggest brakes they put on sentra's in the states were the AD18VE's but since these share the same master cylinder as the AD22VF's you might as well get those. So to upgrade your fronts, you need the AD22VF calipers and rotors as well as some sort of caliper bracket. I haven't done this brake upgrade yet so I apologize for incomplete info in that area. The master cylinder you'll need if you do the front upgrade, is the one with the 22.22mm cylinder bore. Hope some of this helps. The car you can get both the front and rear brakes off of as well as the M.C. was sold as the NX2000 in the U.S.


----------

